# Chatsworth, GA TWO GSDs PTS in Morning



## ckposter (May 20, 2008)

We are very adoptable!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15404405

94923 – Sweetie 5-yr-old GSD boy is gentle and nice. He likes to be right with you whenever you enter his pen. He does well with people and with other dogs.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15371030

94876 - Friendly 2-yr-old GSD boy is fun and friendly. He enjoys playing with the other dogs in his pen. He also enjoys being with people.

These sweet pups are scheduled to die TOMORROW am, Dec 29 at the high-kill Murray County Shelter in Chatsworth , GA (just north of Atlanta and just south of Chattanooga , TN )! Please help them live!! 

NOTE: The pups must have a rescue lined up ASAP, but can stay at the shelter a couple days longer if needed. Free transport to Atlanta provided. Transport to the Northeast available.

Please e-mail or call ASAP!!! Your rescue help is greatly appreciated!

Contact Info:
Lisa Hester, volunteer 
[email protected] 
770-441-0329 

Pauline
[email protected]
706-463-2194

Joanie, volunteer 
[email protected]

Starla
706-695-8003


As always you all are amazing and I am hoping we can make this happen. I just got this urgent plea.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Aw a big bump for the cuties.........


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The GSD's at Chatsworth just keep on coming. Poor Sweetie looks as though he knows what's coming.... this shelter is exceptionally rescue friendly, but this doesn't give much time for even a local person to get these guys out. Hoping for the best anyway, bump....

___________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

bump I have emailed all the people in the post to try to get more information on Memphis that they may have because I would love to have a boy to go with Kaia. Does anyone know if you must be a rescue to pull him or if an individual can?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

If they don't say rescue only, you should be able to adopt without a problem. You will need to go to the shelter in person with a valid drivers license.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Bumping up, up, up ! Look at them eyes...... *H*E*L*P PLEASE


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

I just received an email from Lisa and they apparently have a rescue for Memphis but I will be sending her my references and information just in case it falls through. Keeping my fingers crossed he is going to his forever home soon!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Pet Finder says Rob was adopted, but not sure about the other one.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The older one is still on the web page.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I got an e-mail for a transport that says



> Quote: This transport will be for a 5-year old German Shepherd coming from Murray County Animal Shelter in Chatsworth, GA and going to One Starfish Rehoming Connections in Columbus, WI


However I don't know that it is the same dog???

If you think you can help transport, please PM me and I will forward you the transport sheet.


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

memphis..IS SAFE!! I have been working with them..when I saw him I emailed Lisa he has bee rescued..not sure about the tan dog..JenSolo


----------

